# Need Damp Proof Advice



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Our apartment in Peyia, which is currently un-occupied suffered some water damage during heavy rain a few weeks ago. There now appears to be an ongoing damp/mould problem which the expat who very kindly looks after our apartment is unable to control.

Does anybody know of an individual or company that could go in and advise and carry out repairs and remedial action. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

dave&carrie said:


> Our apartment in Peyia, which is currently un-occupied suffered some water damage during heavy rain a few weeks ago. There now appears to be an ongoing damp/mould problem which the expat who very kindly looks after our apartment is unable to control.
> 
> Does anybody know of an individual or company that could go in and advise and carry out repairs and remedial action.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


One NOT to go with is WEATHERSHIELD DAMPROOFING, check out the thread on this forum, good luck in what is a mine field.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the warning geraldine. Will definately stay clear of them.

Really just need someone to check if there is an ongoing problem (ie still a leak in the (unoccupied) upstairs aparment or if it just needs drying out and treating.


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

dave&carrie said:


> Thanks for the warning geraldine. Will definately stay clear of them.
> 
> Really just need someone to check if there is an ongoing problem (ie still a leak in the (unoccupied) upstairs aparment or if it just needs drying out and treating.


Is it a concrete structure as if so if could be there there is no cavity/barrier and moist can travel through the concrete until a barrier it applied such as a bitumen upstand?


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Streaky said:


> Is it a concrete structure as if so if could be there there is no cavity/barrier and moist can travel through the concrete until a barrier it applied such as a bitumen upstand?


Thanks for reply. PM sent.


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

Help and advice as been pm'ed back

Good luck, if you have any more problem I'm happy to help


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

There are a company based in paphos called Uni Seal, i would give them a call they are a british company and are relatively large.


----------

